# ** 491 visa grant / lodge 2020 &2021 **



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

Guys, Didn't find any such specific thread related to the subject. This thread is dedicated to everyone who is either logged or waiting for a visa grant for Skilled Independent 491 VISA in 2020 and 2021. Wishing you all a very best and good luck, keep updating this thread anyone who got any grants currently according to my knowledge offshore is not getting and on onshore only IT and Health sector getting it .


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

Visa Loged 27 June 2021 || ONSHORE || SA || Motor Mechanic


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

I will be posting grants notfication update which I will get from my sources friends, FB and whatsapp , righ now onshore IT & Medical is around *2 months *waiting , other trade are on mostly more then 10months amd HOLD of OFFSHORE FILES, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

491 Visa Processing time has been updated to 6months to 16 months , before it was 5 months to 11 months.


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

491 SA Granted 19/11/2021 Onshore
80 Points
Lodged 02/07/2021
Occupatuin:EN
Source FB


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

491 SA Granted 25/11/2021 Onshore 
75 Points
Lodged 30/06/2021
Occupatuin:EN
Source FB


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

491 SA Granted 25/11/2021 Onshore
85 Points
Lodged 12/08/2021
Occupatuin:EN
Source FB


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

I look like 491 is granted for EN very fast


----------



## Aus_Kows_142125 (Nov 12, 2021)

agam1993 said:


> I look like 491 is granted for EN very fast


EN is what Engineering?


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

Aus_Kows_142125 said:


> EN is what Engineering?


Enrolled Nurse


----------



## Aus_Kows_142125 (Nov 12, 2021)

agam1993 said:


> Enrolled Nurse


Hey 
Any word on whether they have started granting visa for on hold ofshore applicants ?


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

I would like to know, as i am granted 491 , i am working and living in regional victoria, can my partner still work in a metropolitan company ,however she is working from home from regional .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

invader992 said:


> I would like to know, as i am granted 491 , i am working and living in regional victoria, can my partner still work in a metropolitan company ,however she is working from home from regional .


The partner is also bound by the same rules as you of living working or studying in regionals
With this work from home becoming the norm, it has to be seen how DHA will react to those working from the regionals for city clients
Currently she cannot work for a city client as far as I can see 
Cheers


----------



## Dheeraj.varma (Jan 5, 2022)

I been waiting for off shore 491 visa grant (chef) for almost two years (march 2020), we have written to the CO multiple times asking for an update but no response. I have also uploaded employment offer and explained now my profession falls under the PMSOL list. Can anyone here from the forum suggest a way to expedite the request.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dheeraj.varma said:


> I been waiting for off shore 491 visa grant (chef) for almost two years (march 2020), we have written to the CO multiple times asking for an update but no response. I have also uploaded employment offer and explained now my profession falls under the PMSOL list. Can anyone here from the forum suggest a way to expedite the request.
> Thanks in advance.


You are not alone 
There are probably thousands sailing on the same boat with no land in sight
There is nothing much you can do about it except to keep requesting politely
Cheers


----------



## Dheeraj.varma (Jan 5, 2022)

NB said:


> You are not alone
> There are probably thousands sailing on the same boat with no land in sight
> There is nothing much you can do about it except to keep requesting politely
> Cheers


, Thanks for the info though.
If any break through will update it here


----------



## fahadtanvir21 (Jan 6, 2022)

what are the chances for 491 stream 3 NSW at 95 points onshore currently living in Sydney , will be relocating soon to Coffs Harbour


----------



## lawalabiona (Nov 3, 2021)

Hey guys, any new news about 491 visas?? Have they started granting visas recently??


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

Waiting since March 2020.

Anyone else in the same position?

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NAHP20 said:


> Waiting since March 2020.
> 
> Anyone else in the same position?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


Probably several thousands if not more 
Cheers


----------



## NAHP20 (Jun 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Probably several thousands if not more
> Cheers


@NB When can we expect grant!
Lots of onshore applications are having their decision on daily basis but for offshore still no grants especially from India.

Any idea how long need to wait!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NAHP20 said:


> @NB When can we expect grant!
> Lots of onshore applications are having their decision on daily basis but for offshore still no grants especially from India.
> 
> Any idea how long need to wait!
> ...


No one in the world can guess that
Probably even the head of immigration department can’t tell you that
It will all depend on the cues from the federal and state governments
Cheers


----------



## 295sindhu (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

Found this petition for the Government to resolve 491/190 backlog of applications: Sign the Petition

Please sign - hopefully this will lead to something.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

295sindhu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Found this petition for the Government to resolve 491/190 backlog of applications: Sign the Petition
> 
> Please sign - hopefully this will lead to something.


No harm as long as it doesn’t give the one signing or reading any false hopes
Cheers


----------



## agam1993 (May 2, 2019)

491 onshore file are getting visa very fast but for only health sector . I know 6 to 7 ppl who still wating onshore for more then 9 months now . We can't do nothing regarding this we are trap cant go home , just stay onshore keep doing what you doing. Might after elxtion new govt make this visa process more transparent like other country Canada


----------

